# Emergency Preparation App



## artash (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi folks! New emergency preparedness and disaster recovery application here available for web browsers, Android and iPhone!
Just wanted to share with you, it's open and free right now, it's part of the team collaboration beta, security is in place 
Thought it would be helpful for many of you!

http://www.situationware.com/

Cheers!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

No thanks...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...connected-gadgets-transform-surveillance.html


----------



## artash (Mar 4, 2012)

RevWC said:


> No thanks...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...connected-gadgets-transform-surveillance.html


Can you show me the connection between this article and my post?

Btw just wanted to know: Are you a prepper?


----------



## artash (Mar 4, 2012)

I also have another idea for you in terms of using this application. Recently we had a train de-railment in our area. A few of the cargo cars carried ammonia used in farming around the area. No of those cars were effected however we did evacuate a radius of 500 meters while that was being determined.
A radius tool might be useful. Perhaps if you could designate an affected location then plug in a distance it could automatically show the effected radius. This would be helpful in chemical,biological and nuclear issues.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Never in the history of the world has **** Sapiens been so eager to surrender the most intimate of personal information to state intelligence organizations...

These organizations have programs that psychoanalyze every identifiable entity and pigeonhole the data for later use. The ways to link, trace and analyze by these organizations are simply breathtaking in their stealth. Accounts, credit cards, contact files, phone logs - you name it.

And it is all done as a national fad that makes it sooo much fun ! --- Enter Facebook, Twitter & Co.

... FYI, the "chip" is becoming more fasionable in Europe... won't be long before it's "THE thing" to have injected. Right now it's starting on credit cards and ID documents... small upgrade for full Gov't. super-computers to "chip".

Even when your cellphone etc. is shut off, it still gives locations and records sounds around it that can be downloaded at will by a classified entity... a handy "bug" for big brother.
Got a camera built in to your computer? Compliments the microphone installed there too... - you don't really know what you've got, do you?!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Yet people wonder why I use so much 'passive' technology that is 20+ years old... 

Creating *red herrings* can be fun tho... ... ... from what I hear.  :sssh:


----------



## artash (Mar 4, 2012)

@BasecampUSA I think you are mixing up something here.

Can you tell me *what is the connection* between emergency management tool for incident planing, fire preventing and etc inside of your business/family/organization with state intelligence organizations?

Do you really think that state intelligence organizations are psychoanalzing how do you manage emergencies and disasters inside of your company/organization in case there is a fire, tornado, chemical emergencies, natural diasters, terrorism and etc.

This tool is just about easly managing above mentioned emergencies and if you working on emergency management or planning both public sector and private sector it is invaluable for the price which is low for everyone who need to properly plan and manage disasters!

Hope now it is clear what is the difference between a bulit-in camera on your computer, state intelligence organizations and *emergency management for your business or family*


----------

